# Stabilizing Wood ?



## Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

who does it ? I got my hands on some great peaces of wood and I want to get it stabilized . I found some places online but wasn't sure if anyone on here has someone they trust to do a great job.
I got a big chunk of redwood burl , rosewood , zebrawood , ebony & satinwood that I would like to get done! they are about 12"X12"X4" 
any info would help
Thanks, Royce


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 12, 2010)

check with Raleigh Tabor (Sharpeblades), he uses someone for those services and they do a great job!


----------



## arcame (Jul 13, 2010)

I use the rosewood, zebra wood, and ebony as is. no need to stabilize them because they are so hard to begin with.   sand as desired and finish with super glue.


----------



## badkarma (Jul 13, 2010)

For the peanut gallery and the uninitiated, what does stabilizing mean/do for the wood?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 13, 2010)

*Stabilized wood*

There are companies that take the wood and inject in with rosins under a vacume to stabilize the wood .It will make it hold up 100% better than raw wood .You will be able to polish it to a high gloss and it will stay that way .water and dampness wont effct it it wont warp and curl up on you .There are several people that do it and some are a lot better than others .I have been having it done for a long time and have weeded out the ones that dont do a good job


----------



## Joker (Jul 13, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> There are companies that take the wood and inject in with rosins under a vacume to stabilize the wood .It will make it hold up 100% better than raw wood .You will be able to polish it to a high gloss and it will stay that way .water and dampness wont effct it it wont warp and curl up on you .There are several people that do it and some are a lot better than others .I have been having it done for a long time and have weeded out the ones that dont do a good job



so who do you use ?


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 13, 2010)

The best in the business is a man from Pennsylvania named Nicholas Forasiskey....There are a huge number of rosin formulas out there and he has experimented over the years to arrive at a forumla that is as close to perfection as you will see. He has the brightest, most brilliant, colors in the industry and his prices fair and turnaround is fast. 

I would stay away from WSSI, as I have been burned in the past by them, as have some fellow knifemaker buddies. When we tried them, the stuff would come back oozing the rosin everywhere....it had leaked and oozed all over the box it was shipped in! It was like the rosin was never cured. Colors were pale, ugly colors too...red was pink....blue was light blue...etc...just junk.

I am at work currently...will post Nick's contact information when I get home tonight. If you have seen any of my wood handled knives posted in this forum, they were Nick's handles on them...


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Here it is , 
" Nicholas  Impregnated Wood "
1850 Brenlin Ave.
Johnstown , Pa 15904

1-814-266-6634  phone 
1-814-262-8527  Fax

He is a super nice guy , i use his service also . You won't find any better colored wood .  Scott


----------



## Joker (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Scott, after I got your P/M I called him . looks like I will have a lot of handle material real soon!


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 13, 2010)

That's him.....like you said, a very nice guy. Russian descent!

Joker, you will love Nickolas' products.....his red's, you have to wear sunglasses to see! Blues are gorgeous as well.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Joker said:


> Thanks Scott, after I got your P/M I called him . looks like I will have a lot of handle material real soon!



You wont be disapointed with his work. I spend a lot of money with him every year at the blade show and have not been disapointed yet. Scott



Sorry godogs57 , i did not mean to jump ahead of you with the infe.


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 14, 2010)

Man, that is fine.....he got the contact info...that's all that matters.
Here is one of Nicholas' handles on a knife of mine posted earlier....bright huh?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 14, 2010)

wow , thats a nice knife and handle


----------



## dpoole (Jul 16, 2010)

i wonder if you could do that to a wood self bow as a means of sealing it ?


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bet ya could....I am always bugging Nicholas to stabilize a gunstock for me...


----------

